# 52cm frame of smaller RQD



## crashingscot (22 Jul 2008)

just returned to road biking after many years, looking for a small frame with forks, anything from 47 - 52cm (19 -21'), my old frame is done and needs replacing, I intend to utilise as much off my old bike as possible, don't want to spend much - up to £30. Will consider anything, cromo, ali, steel etc.


----------

